
Bitbucket secrets - kannonboy
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2016/02/6-secret-bitbucket-features/?categories=git
======
0x0
It's a shame the latest repo overview UI changes removed so many useful
features like custom repo icons, last updated date, sorting etc.

Please add votes for these issues:

[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/12250/project-
icon-...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/12250/project-icon-
overrides-repository-icon)

[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/12257/sort-
dashboar...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/12257/sort-dashboard-
repositories-by-last)

~~~
daheza
How do you add votes to an issue?

~~~
jredmond
If you're logged in, there's a "Vote for this issue" link next to the number
of votes in the info box at the top of the issue. (The UI will strongly
discourage "+1" comments unless they have something else to say.)

------
andreineculau
Here's the 7th. Every Bitbucket Server admin has a double-digit long list of
watched issues. And to go on, plenty dive into Atlassian, because of the
ecosystem, but the ecosystem is not at all symbiotic i.e. the products are
built separately, implement same functionality, same UI concepts in totally
different ways.

I know the link is not about the onpremise version but given the onpremise
solutions' quality, bitbucket.org is well.. In the same bucket.

~~~
pc86
I _desperately_ wanted to use Atlassian products across the entire workflow at
my last job, but it's just too much. Like you said, separately-built products
implementing identical functionality, sort-of-similar-but-still-different UIs,
it's maddening.

~~~
kannonboy
We do have a good sized "fusion" team focusing on product integration these
days. Their mandate is to not only smooth out the integration process, but
also to build some pretty kick-ass features on top of it. For example, between
Bitbucket and JIRA these days you can not only view the code changes that
relate to issues (and vice versa), but you can also transition issues through
your workflow automatically based on the state of your commits, branches, &
pull requests. We're also working on unifying the experience across the
products. This started with the Atlassian Design Guidelines[1], but is
continuing with product improvements like making the concept of a "project"
consistent across Bitbucket Cloud, Bitbucket Server & JIRA (and making it
easier to map them together). Integration and distributed systems are
traditionally a tough problem in software, but we have some of our best
engineers on it, so you can expect the cross-product experience to keep
getting better!

[1]: [https://design.atlassian.com/](https://design.atlassian.com/)

~~~
noone1234567890
Hi, I tried to get that automated workflow process with pull requests going
between my team's bitbucket and jira last year, but it didn't seem possible
without other tools.

Can you point me at any documentation that can help me get that set up?
Thanks!

~~~
kannonboy
It varies a little bit on whether you're using the Cloud or Server variants of
JIRA & Bitbucket. The blow-by-blow Cloud integration guide is here:

[https://confluence.atlassian.com/jiracloud/getting-
started-w...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/jiracloud/getting-started-with-
bitbucket-and-jira-cloud-744720795.html)

Feel free to drop me a line if you run into strife, my email is in my HN
profile info.

------
edgesrazor
> At Atlassian, one of our design principles is to gracefully reveal depth.

Did anyone let the Jira team know? I love Jira, but the UI can be horribly
clunky at times.

~~~
organsnyder
Hey, at least it's better than the Bamboo UI.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Oh shit. I'm just about to deploy a Bamboo instance for the first time. Can
you elaborate at all please?

~~~
organsnyder
Here are my main gripes:

1\. Configuring build plan branches is a pain, and the way that builds are
associated with branches is not obvious. 2\. It always takes a few clicks to
get where I need to go. 3\. We use the Artifactory release plugin. To get to
it, we have to go to a build, click on a TINY (5x10 pixels or so) light gray
arrow on the far left of the window, click on the build result there, and then
the tab for the Artifactory plugin will be visible. This could be partially on
the Artifactory folks, but it looks like there was only so much they could do
with the API provided to them.

Those are the things off the top of my head. OTOH, it is functioning fairly
well for us, once we've learned the quirks. We're in the process of scaling it
out to the rest of our 25-developer team—we'll see how that goes...

------
skeletonjelly
Finding it hard to trust anything they say after they dropped the latest
Sourcetree release

[http://movingfulcrum.com/sourcetree-atlassians-most-epic-
eng...](http://movingfulcrum.com/sourcetree-atlassians-most-epic-engineering-
fail/)

------
prophet_
I would trade all these features for a speedy fetch/pull/push any day.

------
bigtones
Omnibar is an awesome feature, with zero discoverability. There should be a UI
queue in the header to drop it down.

~~~
rmtew
cue

------
smileysteve
How is binary files to "Snippets" different than a dropbox / s3 / slack link?
I guess that there is some convenience factor (1 product), but given that
binaries and snippets are not version controlled seems out of place.

~~~
kannonboy
Actually, they are versioned. Each snippet is backed by a git repo (or hg, you
can choose at creation time). You can clone it to work on it locally too, and
push back just like a regular repo. More info here:
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/snippets-71909508...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/snippets-719095082.html)

~~~
smileysteve
Thanks for the answer.

------
andrewtian
The sidebar icons are extremely confusing. GitHub has the upperhand on UX.

~~~
kannonboy
Depending on your screen rez, the sidebar may be collapsed by default. Hit `[`
(or click the `>>`) to pop it out to see descriptions alongside the icons.

------
skeeterbug
Bitbucket Server (Previously Stash) does not have the Omnibar. At least our
version doesn't (4.3).

~~~
kannonboy
Sadly not. There are a heap of keyboard shortcuts though (SHIFT-?).

------
fibo
Actually, the space filling curve in the first video is called Peano Curve,
not Hilbert Curve: see
[https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curva_di_Peano](https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curva_di_Peano)

~~~
kannonboy
I think you may be on the wrong thread :)

------
btreecat
What would truly be nice would be Hg support in their on site solution. Where
is it at guys? We need Active Directory integration if we want to increase
adoption of version control in our company.

~~~
kannonboy
One of our PMs posted an update regarding the state of Hg in Bitbucket Server
here:
[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/BSERV-2469](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/BSERV-2469)

~~~
btreecat
Did they? According to the history that doesn't seem to be the case.

Unless you mean the general post from Sept of last year?

Really sad though, the largest Hg hosting provider _can't_ provide Hg hosting
locally. But they can do git...

~~~
kannonboy
The general update in the issue description is the one I was referring to. The
PMs do regularly review the open issues (and the roadmap) so please do add
your comments/votes there! We're not anti-Hg, we just don't have a strong
enough case to prioritize it in our Server offering just yet.

------
cdnsteve
Customize the UI looks great. That's something worth digging into. Re-
organizing the layout, changing theme colours would be nice.

I find the UX/interface of Bitbucket difficult.

